# confusion guys suggestion needed.



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

I am confused about two graphic card i.e. gt650m and amd 7730. Please help out with their gaming performance.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

miserable. 

those are laptop cards.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

Then which graphic card will perform well in the similar price bracket.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 1, 2013)

From what I read, GT-650M is better. HD 7730M is in the league of GT-640M.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 2, 2013)

$hadow , do you want to buy a laptop with any of those GPU or want a desktop GPU to add in your system?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> $hadow , do you want to buy a laptop with any of those GPU or want a desktop GPU to add in your system?



I want it for gaming on a laptop which I am about to buy. But now in a confusion what to look for I have a desktop at home which I use for gaming but now since I want a portable device don't know what to do. I am using gt660 right now at my desktop. But these two look the best which my money can buy right now.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I want it for gaming on a laptop which I am about to buy. But now in a confusion what to look for I have a desktop at home which I use for gaming but now since I want a portable device don't know what to do. I am using gt660 right now at my desktop. But these two look the best which my money can buy right now.



I will go with GT650m , anyday.
Performance wise GT650m is better than 7730. HD Radeon 7730 is somewhere around GT640m LE . In fact a GT640m will perform better at most games than 7730.

Some say that 7730 is better at few tasks(professional) , but as far as gaming performance is concerned GT650 wins by a considerable margin of 10-15% at least in almost all of the major game titles.

Problem is that , GT650m laptops do not come under 50k Bracket. None of them.The closest you can get around 650m model would be GT645m , which is in reality a slightly overclocked model of GT645m. And 645m laptop comes under 50k , [there is just one , though .lenovo z500.]



$hadow said:


> Then which graphic card will perform well in the similar price bracket.


None.
GT650m rules that price Bracket and is good enough for gaming at high settings , but not for Ultra game setting mode.
Can easily play almost all latest games at High settings , 1366x768 with excellent details. [30fps or more].

Source : Stuck in same dilemma until month end.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I will go with GT650m , anyday.
> Performance wise GT650m is better than 7730. HD Radeon 7730 is somewhere around GT640m LE . In fact a GT640m will perform better at most games than 7730.
> 
> Some say that 7730 is better at few tasks(professional) , but as far as gaming performance is concerned GT650 wins by a considerable margin of 10-15% at least in almost all of the major game titles.
> ...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2013)

Nehru Place is the perfect destination for computers/laptops in Delhi. Cheapest rates.

In fact , I might be going to NP within a week , to enquire latest price and re-define budget.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Nehru Place is the perfect destination for computers/laptops in Delhi. Cheapest rates.
> 
> In fact , I might be going to NP within a week , to enquire latest price and re-define budget.



Could you please suggest me some shops of nehru place where I can find authentic stuff.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Rishi. said:
> 
> 
> > I will go with GT650m , anyday.
> ...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanx man will look towards that.


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Could you please suggest me some shops of nehru place where I can find authentic stuff.



Buy from the Lenovo shop only and not the multi-brand one..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Buy from the Lenovo shop only and not the multi-brand one..



Any specific reason for that??


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Those guys charge around 1K-1.5K extra on every model.. I have compared the price and they are always more than the single brand shops..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Those guys charge around 1K-1.5K extra on every model.. I have compared the price and they are always more than the single brand shops..



Thanx man.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Those guys charge around 1K-1.5K extra on every model.. I have compared the price and they are always more than the single brand shops..


Not always , sometimes you can get a lower price at these multi-brand shops.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2013)

HD 7730M is faster than GT 640M with the latest drivers. But GT 650M being faster than them both.


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 3, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Not always , sometimes you can get a lower price at these multi-brand shops.



well never happened with me.. I have cross checked hundreds of times but always the same result..


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

GT650M is faster than HD7730.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2013)

anyways, laptop graphics are crappy anyway.. its just a matter of proper drivers and FPS..


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> anyways, laptop graphics are crappy anyway.. its just a matter of proper drivers and FPS..


*AlienWare is a laptop.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 4, 2013)

@Shadow-Hope you got your answer..btw We are not 'confusion guys' !


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> @Shadow-Hope you got your answer..btw We are not 'confusion guys' !



Man you got me on this one. But I didn't mean that it is the confusion in my mind.
Well yup got the answer I was looking for.
Seems like there is not too much for me when I am buying a laptop though the scenario would have been different if I would have been getting a rig for myself.


----------

